# Sherwin paints and products



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

Just opened an account, previously using Benjamin Moore. What products from Sherwin Williams do you find yourself using/liking the most. Quite an extensive product line, thought this could help a bit. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Get ready for a pricing difference almost any time you go in there. This is why we don't use SW. They give contractors different pricing and it's all over the place. At least BM is consistent.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

SW prices ... :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What made you switch? Just curious. They both have some good stuff. I get better deals and service from BM though, sooooo...


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> What made you switch? Just curious. They both have some good stuff. I get better deals and service from BM though, sooooo...


They just opened a store in my town, wouldn’t say I've switched, just expanding my options.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> Get ready for a pricing difference almost any time you go in there. This is why we don't use SW. They give contractors different pricing and it's all over the place. At least BM is consistent.


This is so true here in Denver Colorado. Last year pm 200 egg was 26. I just bought my first gallon of pm 200 this year and my price was 30 ans change. Bogus! This is across the board for all their products. BM is consistent.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> This is so true here in Denver Colorado. Last year pm 200 egg was 26. I just bought my first gallon of pm 200 this year and my price was 30 ans change. Bogus! This is across the board for all their products. BM is consistent.


It's not just the paints it's the sundries as well. At SW if we buy pail liners while the mgr is there they cost us $0.69 ea, on a weekend when no mgr is there they charge us $0.99 ea. This is for a box of 100 liners. If we buy say 5 liners they cost us $0.89 ea from mgr weekend $1.19 ea. At least I know at our BM store they cost us $0.89 ea no matter what day or who is there.


----------



## spraytip (Jun 28, 2012)

I get my PM 200 here in Evansville, IN for $21.65 per g......go figure


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

spraytip said:


> I get my PM 200 here in Evansville, IN for $21.65 per g......go figure


this year $28 PM 200 zero


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> this year $28 PM 200 zero


Just purchased some yesterday for twenty one something.They told me the reason I could get it so cheap is cause they make alot of it for contractors so this helps keep the price down for all.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Pricing keeps me out of SW. I do like some of the products quite a bit, just not enough to buy them much. If I got consistent pricing, who knows, maybe I'd buy more of their stuff. 

Make sure you let them know you are looking for the best possible deal, and will bail on BM if they hook you up!


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I use Cashmere on walls, either PC or Superpaint for trim and CHB on ceilings. Go in and chat it up with the manager.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

If you are used to BM i would stick with it for interiors. Kinda hard to beat the Aura and regal. SW promar 200 used to be good at a decent price($21) but its now $30 a gal and is complete crap. I just tried the whole spectrum at PPG but wasnt impressed. Matter of fact after using the speed hide then ultra 150. I am done with PPG. Anyways this year i am going all BM for interior. super spec for budget jobs then aura and regal for my high end stuff. After the foot of snow we got yesterday exterior painting seams like light years away


----------



## PainterDoug (Feb 11, 2012)

Sw has the sher scrub line which isn't bad at all, and the price I get is great, 13-20 depending on sheen. Coverage is great on new primed drywall, but is a two coat if going over other colors. 
Has anyone tried the new log home stain yet?
It's a stain/varnish combo.
Thinking it would be great sprayed on new bead board porch ceilings

Is anybody familiar with re coating sikkens on a cedar sided exterior?


----------



## PainterDoug (Feb 11, 2012)

Boco said:


> If you are used to BM i would stick with it for interiors. Kinda hard to beat the Aura and regal. SW promar 200 used to be good at a decent price($21) but its now $30 a gal and is complete crap. I just tried the whole spectrum at PPG but wasnt impressed. Matter of fact after using the speed hide then ultra 150. I am done with PPG. Anyways this year i am going all BM for interior. super spec for budget jobs then aura and regal for my high end stuff. After the foot of snow we got yesterday exterior painting seams like light years away


PPG is going down hill fast, Even their website is telling how they are cutting back in the paints to stay competitive in pricing, I guess they don't care about quality any longer


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Zoomer said:


> This is so true here in Denver Colorado. Last year pm 200 egg was 26. I just bought my first gallon of pm 200 this year and my price was 30 ans change. Bogus! This is across the board for all their products. BM is consistent.


I'm at the Pdca expo now. Talked to two guys (big commercial) who get pm 200 egg for $13-14. 
It all depends.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gramps said:


> Just opened an account, previously using Benjamin Moore. What products from Sherwin Williams do you find yourself using/liking the most. Quite an extensive product line, thought this could help a bit. Thanks for any info!


 
nothing:no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gramps said:


> They just opened a store in my town, wouldn’t say I've switched, just expanding my options.


 
don't bother:no:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PainterDoug said:


> PPG is going down hill fast, Even their website is telling how they are cutting back in the paints to stay competitive in pricing, I guess they don't care about quality any longer


 
please explain and or expound on that
I have seen no change in quality over the last couple years


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

The manager and Rep at the local SW chased me down and brought me back to SW. Locked in decent prices and let me choose which product I wanted to lock in on the cheap. Every time one of the salespeople ring me up they have to look twice at my price. Off course the good deal is only on the products I locked in, but I'm alright with that.

Given a choice though I would rather use BM ,but they priced themselves out of my budget and their lack of consistency with their stores drives me insane.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> It's not just the paints it's the sundries as well. At SW if we buy pail liners while the mgr is there they cost us $0.69 ea, on a weekend when no mgr is there they charge us $0.99 ea. This is for a box of 100 liners. If we buy say 5 liners they cost us $0.89 ea from mgr weekend $1.19 ea. At least I know at our BM store they cost us $0.89 ea no matter what day or who is there.


What is a pail liner for? :jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Carl said:


> What is a pail liner for? :jester:


They are our dunce caps :whistling2:


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

They opened a store in our area a couple of years ago, and we gave them a try for a year...after prices kept creeping up and became significantly higher in comparison to similar products from other stores...we've pretty much just given up on them as a main supplier.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

PainterDoug said:


> PPG is going down hill fast, Even their website is telling how they are cutting back in the paints to stay competitive in pricing, I guess they don't care about quality any longer


PPG has ruined every paint they have ever aquired. Now that they own the red headed step child of paint brands aka Glidden I am sure they are going down faster now.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Northwest_painter said:


> PPG has ruined every paint they have ever aquired. Now that they own the red headed step child of paint brands aka Glidden I am sure they are going down faster now.


Hope they don't mess with Gripper primer!


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

I have used a lot of SW paint, and last year, we noticed it was changing a lot. Our rep, who we have worked with for a very long time, has admitted to us that yes, they have had issues between the no voc bases and their colorants, especially in the deeper bases..._our experience with Emerald, Duration, Superpaint, and Woodscapes have all gone from great in some cases to lousy across the board. We used the Masterhide for a vast church ceiling recently, and it did great. We used the pm 200 flat at the same church, had no problems with it. Oddly, it's their high end stuff that has been the problem...no offense to them, we still get great deals for supplies, and use various lines as needed, it's just business. They have great service for us, and so-so paints to bad paints...we have also used an ocean of BM, specifically Aura and Regal Select, inside, and love them. They just work well, every time, and that's what we need. We love Mooreguard and Mooreglo outside, or the Arborcoat Solid Latex Stain, which is basically a miracle product in every sense...we even get SW colors made into BM paints, as needed. Our customers love the finishes and the durability. One issue, though, is their bath and spa...it only comes in matte, and for real dark colors you can't touch it without scuffing it. We did a bathroom recently, designer said use the bath and spa, and chose a very dark Navy Blue...it scuffed real bad, and really didn't wipe down well. So light colors yes, but go to eggshell for darks vs bath and spa...also, Regal Select flat has a sheen. Be wary of using it on ceilings with a sprayer. It dries flashy...anyway, BM all the way for paint, SW for good deals on supplies. All this price jumping is foreign to me. But we have worked with our rep for over 20 years. We don't have to deal with nonsense from them, unless we use the high end paints...


----------



## FremontPainters (Feb 27, 2014)

I've always used SW paints and yes they give different prices to different contractors. I myself will be using more Pittsburg Paints more, Their cheaper and I have a good rep.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

SWP did lower my promar 200 to around $23 today. They also tried to get my into the harmony. I said no thanks and left it at that. Anyways BM quoted me at $56 for aura and $34 for regal. Ceiling white $22. Super spec eggshell $27. What are you guys paying?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Super Spec? I thought BM was almost done phasing that stuff out and had replaced it with Ultra Spec, which, IMO, is way better and same price point. Mine Price for Regal is a little more, Aura a little less, and Ultra Spec eggshell price is $22.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

kdpaint said:


> Super Spec? I thought BM was almost done phasing that stuff out and had replaced it with Ultra Spec, which, IMO, is way better and same price point. Mine Price for Regal is a little more, Aura a little less, and *Ultra Spec eggshell price is $22*.


Just curious if you purchase in high volume to get that price.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm in the minority here in that I like Sherwin-Williams paints and I have one of the best SW stores in the nation. Manager has been there 30 years, assistant at least 15, and all the full-timers are HIGHLY knowledgeable. The service is great. Yes, those price inconsistencies are frustrating. I finally told the mgr. to make the prices at least consistent on the products I use the most such as SuperPaint, Cashmere, and ProMar 200. I know longer have pricing issues, he listened and took action.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I'm in the minority here in that I like Sherwin-Williams paints and I have one of the best SW stores in the nation. Manager has been there 30 years, assistant at least 15, and all the full-timers are HIGHLY knowledgeable. The service is great. Yes, those price inconsistencies are frustrating. I finally told the mgr. to make the prices at least consistent on the products I use the most such as SuperPaint, Cashmere, and ProMar 200. I know longer have pricing issues, he listened and took action.


that is not the norm thou, you must be in a small market then. some of the "smaller town stores" at SW have this but larger markets pass mgrs around like a doobie at a doobie brothers concert

-yea bad pun :blink:


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah 2 of the best young (early-mid 30s) SW managers I've known have left Memphis and the state lol. One went to North Carolina to head up a new Commercial store and the other went to some ritzy part of Georgia from what I was told. 
I'd only known the latter for 6-8months and he the second time I'd met him, I got him to lock my PM 200 0VOC price across the sheen range to $17.99/gal.
Unfortunately, that was about 2 months before the price increase (figures) but I'm still around $19/gal IIRC for interior. But with a brand new manager we'll see how things go. 

Still not crazy about the side sheen of PM 200 0 VOC, looks almost like semi gloss with any kind of natural lighting. However, dead on, it looks pretty good.


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

sherwin williams gives you an account number that allows you to get the same price at any store in the nation, there should be no inconsistencies


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

paintball head said:


> Just curious if you purchase in high volume to get that price.


I don't. It's a regional thing I was told. Maybe they make it close by or something. It's my go to when I can't use Regal or better. I use the flat for ceiling paint a lot.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mastr said:


> sherwin williams gives you an account number that allows you to get the same price at any store in the nation, there should be no inconsistencies


That doesn't mean much. Why do you think after they get your account up on the screen they start typing away then scan your items? It's not to give you the best deal they can, It's to give you what they think you should be paying this time around.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> Still not crazy about the side sheen of PM 200 0 VOC, looks almost like semi gloss with any kind of natural lighting. However, dead on, it looks pretty good.


Are you referring to pm200 0 voc egshel? Try the lo sheen if so...much less sheen...more like a true eg in my opinion.

I must also be the minority. I have awesome sher wil managers and my rep is fantastic. All of them answer my calls on their personal cell numbers and are always willing to do whatever is in their power to help me with pricing and product recommendation help when necessary. I think superpaint is a great value for the price, both interior and exterior.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Grateful_Monk (Jul 17, 2012)

I only use SW. It does seem like they raise the prices quite frequently. I tore them a new one a month ago and they lowered all my prices by $6-$8 per gallon on the products I use most.

I've been going to SW for 12-13 years now mostly for the service. It costs me more money waiting in lines for hours and hours a week at the other outfits.

I don't care much for the "NO VOC" that has taken over my favorite ceiling paint, PM200. If the contents of the container change so too should the product name on the container.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use them almost exclusively too. But my SW store is fantastic with great long term employees. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> That doesn't mean much. Why do you think after they get your account up on the screen they start typing away then scan your items? It's not to give you the best deal they can, It's to give you what they think you should be paying this time around.


Yes I happen to also notice that.They seem to spend more time punching on the key board then mixing your paint!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

mastr said:


> sherwin williams gives you an account number that allows you to get the same price at any store in the nation, there should be no inconsistencies


Key word there.:yes:


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> That doesn't mean much. Why do you think after they get your account up on the screen they start typing away then scan your items? It's not to give you the best deal they can, It's to give you what they think you should be paying this time around.


Most likely they are typing to find your account that allows you to get the correct pricing. A fortune 500 company would not give employees the ability to raise pricing on any given transaction, this would create a lot of unhappy customers. If the pricing under your account seems high, talking to your manager/rep is the way to go!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

kdpaint said:


> Super Spec? I thought BM was almost done phasing that stuff out and had replaced it with Ultra Spec, which, IMO, is way better and same price point. Mine Price for Regal is a little more, Aura a little less, and Ultra Spec eggshell price is $22.


 Sorry Ultra spec. well at least I am getting a decent rate. I dont buy that much paint. 800 gal a year. Most of my work is new construction spec homes and condos.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

mastr said:


> sherwin williams gives you an account number that allows you to get the same price at any store in the nation, there should be no inconsistencies


True, but the inconsistency comes when a GC hires me to paint an office and asks what my PM200 egshel is and his is LOWER. He hardly buys pm200! That's the inconsistency.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> That doesn't mean much. Why do you think after they get your account up on the screen they start typing away then scan your items? It's not to give you the best deal they can, It's to give you what they think you should be paying this time around.


I find that hard to believe. If you frequent SW often enough that you know the employees, ask them to show you what they are typing or walk around the counter and see for yourself.

If your post was a joke, I'm sorry for my post, but if not, check for yourself.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

A+HomeWork said:


> I find that hard to believe. If you frequent SW often enough that you know the employees, ask them to show you what they are typing or walk around the counter and see for yourself.
> 
> If your post was a joke, I'm sorry for my post, but if not, check for yourself.


I check my receipts, and yes from mgr to employee we pay different prices for every thing. Only one employee and mgr gave us the pricing we agreed on and they are no longer at that store. As for the sales rep a wet paper bag knows more about painting and products than this kid.

We are looking into AA and HVLP sprayers, I told the mgr to get a hold of Titan and Graco rep so I could discuss the sprayers and maybe a demo, he calls the SW sales rep who could not answer any of my questions, his reply is always let me call the sprayer rep. I am old school, when I ask for some thing I do not want to be run around, either get me the correct person to help me or I will simple go else where and get what I want. Needless to say they lost that sprayer sale I refuse to go there to even talk to them any more.


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

We have a great SW rep down here , very quick to get back to me with any questions , and our pricing is also up and down which I have to question from time to time . but customer service is great, even when I need product shipped to the islands they will make sure it gets put on a plane or ferry for me .


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mastr said:


> Most likely they are typing to find your account that allows you to get the correct pricing. A fortune 500 company would not give employees the ability to raise pricing on any given transaction, this would create a lot of unhappy customers. If the pricing under your account seems high, talking to your manager/rep is the way to go!


All I know is that they give me a set price which they say is set in stone and when you go back to purchase the price increases by a few dollars.Countless time I've called them on the carpet about it they go into computer to reset then next time it happens again and again.Get tired of fighting it so they don't get much of my business anymore which at onetime was my main supplier.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

In other words the only one getting stirred is me at sw!


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

A+HomeWork said:


> *I find that hard to believe.* If you frequent SW often enough that you know the employees, ask them to show you what they are typing or walk around the counter and see for yourself.
> 
> If your post was a joke, I'm sorry for my post, but if not, check for yourself.


BELIEVE it ! In Chicago and the suburbs there is practically a SW in every town, so depending on where you are working you have to go in a store other than your home store. They will charge you a few dollars more than your home store, and you bring it up to them and they call your home store (like it wouldn't be in the computer) to check, adjust your price down to within a dollar but it can still be 50 to 75 cents higher than what you'd pay at your home store. The home store will even over charge on stuff, you have to constantly call them out on it. 

I grew tired of that and went back to the BM store after about a 10 year hiatus from them to SW. Now SW is calling and sucking up to me to get me back.

It's like SW uses my home store as a managerial and staff training camp. Every time the new staff starts getting it, they transfer them out and the whole green behind the ears staffing process starts all over again.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Its amazing....all the issues I hear about sherwin on here....my reps great along with the stores. ...they've been really stepping up lately....the more the hear about me the more I get.....the only problem I ever have is they dont always have the prices in my accounts......but that has been okay since Ive been getting lunch or breakfast out of the deal lately....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Its amazing....all the issues I hear about sherwin on here....my reps great along with the stores. ...they've been really stepping up lately....the more the hear about me the more I get.....the only problem I ever have is they dont always have the prices in my accounts......but that has been okay since Ive been getting lunch or breakfast out of the deal lately....


That's because they charge you different amounts every time you buy from them.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

no love lost here for SW, as i said before i was running commercials on radio
@ $1,500 a month and always included SW .... in 4 months no 1 cent from SW & when we volunteered to paint a home for Habitat for Humanity SW wouldn't even donate the paint ... BEHR did 

Stopped using it then, now SW rep call wanting to get me back but when i ask for prices he keeps ask what i am paying now for BM & PPG

Don't matter what i am paying somewhere else WHAT IS THE PRICE FOR SW PAINT


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello, Gramps and welcome to the forum. With Sherwin Williams, you don't want to talk to a manager or store level sales representative. You want to get a dedicated pro paint representative that will help you choose your paint types and negotiate your pricing. We can all tell you what we use most but that may not help you at all with what you do. Your pro paint representative can help you to assess which SW paint products you need for your particular applications. 

Once the both of you have determined the paint type(s) that will commonly be used and you have a grasp on how much of each product you will go through on a given month, then the real negotiation of price can occur. Otherwise, you will not get the best price. The more you buy (as a whole) on a monthly basis speaks volumes to your rep as to your negotiating power.

My advice would be to get to know your representative. Plan on taking the time to talk about any issues you may be having with any SW paint product. Many times, they may even give you paint on their wallet to see if a new paint type will help solve any issues you may be having. Just be sure to remember that *most* of the paint reps may not know what you know or have the experience most of us have had. With that said, don't rely on them to resolve everything. Many times it's the painter or application technique and not the paint. 

Just an FYI, my SW rep and I talk, text or meet at least 3 to 4 times a week. While this may seem like a waste of time to some, the amount of money he saves my company could probably pay his yearly salary. I would advise giving him or her a list of sundries that you use most often and negotiate every one of them. If you can get a comparable product elsewhere for less, let them know. Most of the time, they will beat or match the pricing. If you have a smart phone, use it for negotiating power. Send him or her a link to an Amazon, E-Bay or private seller ad and see if he/she will match it. 

While this will not work with paint, it works wonders with sundries. Let the paint rep know when times are good and when you may be interested in purchasing scaffolding, sprayers, upgrading your gun lineup, pressure washers or any future purchases you are interested in. Tell him/her to let you know when these products go on sale or when a special deal comes up. You would be amazed at the amount of money you save when buying things you need when they are on sale/specials versus when you need a particular item "that day".

BTW, for those that get charged different pricing at different SW stores.....this can be adjusted back to your pricing by calling your paint representative. If it keeps occurring, have him/her change the account information to reflect a particular charge account (sometimes users have multiple accounts and the store sales reps get confused at to which pricing tier to apply) to use for primary purchases. Keep calling him or her for each and every discrepancy. Trust me, when you bug them enough, they will streamline your account to where they won't have to continually re-correct the pricing for you. The squeaky wheel gets the grease type of thing. Another thing that helps is to walk back to the computer itself and tell them where to go for the correct pricing. For instance, they find my account, I tell them which account under that account main purchases go, then I tell them that it's under PRC#3. Same price, no matter the state or store. I hope this helps.

Anyhoo, back to Gramps and his original query. The best paint type is the one that fits you and your client's budget/quality level and provides you with the fastest completion time with proper coverage and sheen. What we use may not fit your bill. For this, talk to your representative. He or she can lead you in the right direction.

Professional Painter


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Professional Painter said:


> Hello, Gramps and welcome to the forum. With Sherwin Williams, you don't want to talk to a manager or store level sales representative. You want to get a dedicated pro paint representative that will help you choose your paint types and negotiate your pricing. We can all tell you what we use most but that may not help you at all with what you do. Your pro paint representative can help you to assess which SW paint products you need for your particular applications.
> 
> Once the both of you have determined the paint type(s) that will commonly be used and you have a grasp on how much of each product you will go through on a given month, then the real negotiation of price can occur. Otherwise, you will not get the best price. The more you buy (as a whole) on a monthly basis speaks volumes to your rep as to your negotiating power.
> 
> ...


I disagree. Unlike BM stores who have one pricing discount for every one not different levels. Even still why do you have to tell the store which pricing group you are in? This makes no sense at all. Give every one the same deal or don't bother.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> That's because they charge you different amounts every time you buy from them.


No....its usually when I use a new product...or when im using a joint check account. ..they claim they have to add pricing to every single product....whether its priced already in my normal account

My prices are actually really good....sweet stores in indiana...Minnesota and iowa have all made comments on how good my pricing is......still have to beat up tho.....


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, you guys pay a little less then I do for paint, but I've never had these issues with my account at Dulux. For the last 5 years I've had my account with them the only time my price has changed is when titanium goes up, or a company wide increase comes up. I'm just a one man, side job operation and I pay the same as the big companies in my area

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

SW has a few products I really like. Residential side my favs are cashmere, wall and wood, and exterior duration.


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with pricing form SW .My rep always enters my pricing in my account and it is always the same in any store I go .I am no big account for them,just me and a couple on crew.Even went to Philly to do some work on my daughters house and pricing was same there. We have a BM dealer in town and thats where my pricing flip flops all over 5-8 bucks a gal . They always acted like they were doing you a favor by selling to you. When one of the owners ask me last year why I didnt deal with him more I toldd him that and also My SW rep would call me every Monday am like clockwork to chk if I needed anything or what was coming up for specials etc. And even though I was not a huge account he seemed to care . I know most BM dealers are not like that but thats my reasoning.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I disagree. Unlike BM stores who have one pricing discount for every one not different levels. Even still why do you have to tell the store which pricing group you are in? This makes no sense at all. Give every one the same deal or don't bother.


Hello, cdpainting, please allow me to clarify. It's not technically a pricing tier but a particular account with predetermined pricing on certain products. You know Sherwin Williams combined with Duron year's ago right? Well, some folks had separate pricing with Duron and with SW. We just so happen to have three sub accounts under our one account, each with _different pricing for different products_. For example, if I need 100 gallons of ***fill in the blank***, I instruct them which account and sub account to apply it too. On one account, we may rarely use it, if at all. This product under that account would be expensive (about 20% off retail). However, if I apply that same paint to the right account, the pricing becomes *substantially* lower because of the sheer volume of that particular paint type we use on a monthly basis along with the pre-negotiated price. 

Why do I bother telling the store what account to put a purchase under? That's simple. To save hundreds per order on material cost. As for pricing everything the same for all contractors? No thanks. We have worked hard to get to the pricing levels we are at and I make no apologies when I say that Joe Blow who just entered the industry simply does not deserve the same pricing. It's business, plain and simple. If everybody got the same deal, I can guarantee you that our pricing would go up. Again, no thanks.

Now I'll be honest, I have requested that everything be combined into one account (because as you had mentioned, it doesn't make sense) but for some reason, SW corporate seems extremely hesitant to do so. So, it is what it is. I can deal with it just as easy with one account or three. Having all paint prices available on my smartphone (on the cloud) and available for instant viewing, along with what account the best pricing comes under helps a lot as well. Always verify pricing before you sign on the dotted line, even if they deliver it to you and you won't have to deal with any price re-adjustments with the paint representative. 

Professional Painter


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^I'm well aware of all of the points you are making. Which I applied to my situation with a lot of "we are working on getting that situation resolved". NO results! The new rep is so green he is of no help whatsoever. The previous rep was better when you could get a hold of him, but that was difficult.

Richmond, aren't your prices CP?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

paintball head said:


> ^^^^^^^I'm well aware of all of the points you are making. Which I applied to my situation with a lot of "we are working on getting that situation resolved". NO results! The new rep is so green he is of no help whatsoever. The previous rep was better when you could get a hold of him, but that was difficult.
> 
> Richmond, aren't your prices CP?


There my prices now.......but with the volume were going to do this year....sherwin is doing alot.....

Alot of the bigger contractors and this new union shop really helped me by kinda putting me out there....basically telling sherwin that im not going any where....and will only get bigger and better.....

It felt really good.....we have a new union shop in town.....thats taking over everything....im liked pretty well by the owner.....he told our rep his view on me....exact words were "Richmond is the next up incoming heavy hitter" in town one these older guys drop......

Soo coming from such an important person in our area.....sw has really stepped up....


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Professional Painter said:


> Hello, Gramps and welcome to the forum. With Sherwin Williams, you don't want to talk to a manager or store level sales representative. You want to get a dedicated pro paint representative that will help you choose your paint types and negotiate your pricing. We can all tell you what we use most but that may not help you at all with what you do. Your pro paint representative can help you to assess which SW paint products you need for your particular applications.
> 
> Once the both of you have determined the paint type(s) that will commonly be used and you have a grasp on how much of each product you will go through on a given month, then the real negotiation of price can occur. Otherwise, you will not get the best price. The more you buy (as a whole) on a monthly basis speaks volumes to your rep as to your negotiating power.
> 
> ...


Seriously! You SHOULD'T have to go through all that bulls**t once you set up a contractors account and are in their system. According to your join date, you are new to this forum. Take the time to search this site. The biggest complaint about SW is their lack of pricing consistency for contractors who purchase from them on a regular basis.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Being an insider of SW for 13 years, I can assure you pricing does not change on your account unless a few things happen. 

1. Price increase: yes all companies have them, so should you. SW had an 8% across the board in early January. 

2. The employee does a manual change on the invoice price while you are in the store. Maybe he liked your story about how SW is sooooo much higher than XYZ paint company and he gave you a lower price than what came up. If this employee does nothing after you leave, the price will be the same price on your account before discounting and you will wonder why the higher price next time you are in. Or if the employee is smart, he/she will have imputed that discounted price into your PRC list and you will get it at every store in the country. Must be approved by the DM first before it gets locked in. 

3. SW has five discount levels A-E that are supposed to reflect established division pricing according to your potential yearly volume purchasing. 
A=0-500
B=501-5000
C=5001-25000
D=25001-100000
E=100000 or greater

Now the problem is that your discount will not be a straight across the board percent based on volume and product. It varies so it can be confusing. A and B discounts are crap, so if you don't have at least C, you need to get it changed. Anyone who is exclusive to SW should be minimum D or E. These levels will assure you a decent price on most things you would not normally purchase. For example: As a C level customer you might get 40% off PM400 flat but only 8% on Superpaint Flat. If you want a better price on any product talk to your rep or store manager, they can input quote pricing. The other issue is that HO's can open "preferred" accounts that will give them an automatic 10% off paint when they shop. Sometimes 10% is better than your account which is lame. Also SW will have "preferred" event for 25-50% off just those accounts not contractor accounts. Signs will be posted but you will feel left out . Not to worry, all store have a barcode they can scan to give a contractor the posted discounts. I personally would just work the rep for the best possible pricing from the get go so you won't have to worry about sales and such.

Hope this sheds some light on everyone's issues with SW. They are a big company, but do make it easy on the store teams to get competitive quickly.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Being an insider of SW for 13 years, I can assure you pricing does not change on your account unless a few things happen.
> 
> 1. Price increase: yes all companies have them, so should you. SW had an 8% across the board in early January.
> 
> ...


left SW last year over price - service & them not standing behind warranty
, only claim in 15 + years

with your rates quote i should have been "D" but i know plenty of solo painters that got better prices than me

CA let me ask you something SW rep calls weekly wanting to take me to lunch and discuss getting my business back but when i ask prices he insist on knowing what i am paying now to Porter & BM

all i want is a price for SW paint ... give me your best price and don't worry about what i pay somewhere else


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: You would think so. I can guarantee you that special pricing I have discussed with the DM for e.g.Super paint which we have done will not be the same from one purchase to the next for the same sheen and color, I have lived and breathed it and then came back to them and showed them my receipt. Not just one time either MULTIPLE times over the years.

I am on good terms with them. They invite me to professional sporting events and outings at the local watering hole when SW is buying. So all of your "inside info" sounds like it should be true, it isn't, is just fluff!


MikeCalifornia said:


> Being an insider of SW for 13 years, I can assure you pricing does not change on your account unless a few things happen.
> 
> 1. Price increase: yes all companies have them, so should you. SW had an 8% across the board in early January.
> 
> ...


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I only use Sherwin when it's spec, used to use them exclusivey until 4 years ago. Gave Ppg/ porter a shot and much happier. Even though I just did a Edward Jones office and they priced my Pro Mar 200 @ $14 and pro Classic @ $21.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Being an insider of SW for 13 years, I can assure you pricing does not change on your account unless a few things happen.
> 
> 1. Price increase: yes all companies have them, so should you. SW had an 8% across the board in early January.
> 
> ...


Mike 
I disagree. No matter what you say you cannot tell us contractors from coast to coast that sw doesnt mess with prices. It has happened to every contractor I talk to. One price one week another price the next week. 
Mark my words, the sw will eventually fall and it will be because of pricing structure. Never had this problem with BM. Always a fair price.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Mike
> I disagree. No matter what you say you cannot tell us contractors from coast to coast that sw doesnt mess with prices. It has happened to every contractor I talk to. One price one week another price the next week.
> Mark my words, the sw will eventually fall and it will be because of pricing structure. Never had this problem with BM. Always a fair price.


I find it funny only 2 people on this forum for some reason disagree. We all must just be wrong. :no:


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

Wish there was a BM store in my area, since Ace hardware stopped carrying it, it is not really an option for me now.


----------



## Professional Painter (Mar 15, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I find it funny only 2 people on this forum for some reason disagree. We all must just be wrong. :no:


Perhaps it's that you are possibly doing it wrong...and I say that with the utmost of respect to you and all of the others who have had issues with SW pricing. I would recommend trying this next time. When you get a quote from a SW pro paint representative *[NOT a store manager or employee]*, have him or her e-mail you the quote for the items specified and negotiated upon. This is a quote that states that they will sell you these products at that price for the term of the agreement, which off the top of my head lasts from 3 to 4 months. 

While this is not a contract and is still conditioned upon approval from SW corporate, any revised quotation will be provided reflecting the approved pricing. After reviewing the last quote I got from SW as I was typing this, it looks like it is good for 3 months. I have yet to have a quote supplied by my pro paint representative be denied or altered by SW corporate. *knocks on wood*

I'd just like to point out that nobody stated that you were wrong. I can only relay to you _my own_ experience. It's unfortunate that your experiences don't mimic mine. In the Charlotte paint supplier arena, SW is and has been the top notch company to deal with out of the playing field. Home Depot for example, I would rate as the absolute WORST. They are actually so bad, the last time I talked to one of their reps, I told him not to bother calling anymore, that I would not ever consider dealing with them again, no matter the pricing. 

Just so everybody knows, I have zero affiliation with Sherwin Williams. I'm simply a business owner who has had a great and mutually beneficial business relationship with them. From the sounds of it, perhaps I should consider myself lucky. 

Professional Painter


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Lets face facts. SW will always offer some sort of discount. They have to. If they didn't and charged everyone the actual ridiculously high shelf price, they would not have any in store sales and would be closing their retail doors no time. How many of us painters have been in a SW store while a HO was buying paint and they had to be picked up off the floor after fainting when told what their total amount came to for a few gallons? Basing contractors prices on how much volume is purchased is understandable, but be consistent, and stop making the little guys pay for the bigger guys discount. It's a shame that SW looses so many contractors each year due to the always fighting for price factor. Gotta give BM their due props. They excel at price consistency regardless of purchase volume or the size of one's company.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> left SW last year over price - service & them not standing behind warranty
> , only claim in 15 + years
> 
> with your rates quote i should have been "D" but i know plenty of solo painters that got better prices than me
> ...


want to end that what are you paying for BM game? have your good buddy from BM write up a dirt cheap quote that you know SW would never match and say beat this by 15% and maybe I might come back. you will either get the price or you will never hear from them again. I love SW paints just not the pricing. Regional paint companies is were it is at local and reasonable costs.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Professional Painter said:


> Perhaps it's that you are possibly doing it wrong...and I say that with the utmost of respect to you and all of the others who have had issues with SW pricing. I would recommend trying this next time. When you get a quote from a SW pro paint representative *[NOT a store manager or employee]*, have him or her e-mail you the quote for the items specified and negotiated upon. This is a quote that states that they will sell you these products at that price for the term of the agreement, which off the top of my head lasts from 3 to 4 months.
> 
> While this is not a contract and is still conditioned upon approval from SW corporate, any revised quotation will be provided reflecting the approved pricing. After reviewing the last quote I got from SW as I was typing this, it looks like it is good for 3 months. I have yet to have a quote supplied by my pro paint representative be denied or altered by SW corporate. *knocks on wood*
> 
> ...


I'm glad you have consistent pricing. I have done every thing you said in the past only to find out it was not true. Prices were all over the place. My self like so many on here are in the same position, they are not consistent on prices.

I am not playing a game with them, either give me a steady discount or forget it I will stay with BM. I can drive 2 1/2 hrs from here and pay very close to the same price for Aura as I do around here at home. SW no way. Since SW has been around here the sales rep, store mgr and employees is like a revolving door. This new rep knows less than a wet paper bag like I said before. Why would I trust some one who knows nothing to help me? Also with BM I don't have to call our rep every 3 months to keep our prices locked in, nor do I have to call the store back when they charge me the wrong price.

Nothing against you at all, you are 1 of 2 lucky ones who don't have an issue with their pricing.

The sales rep has asked me what I pay for my BM products and I have told him it doesn't matter, if you want us to keep buying from you give consistent prices and we will give you some business. I am now seeing on this forum I have been charged at least $10.00 more per gallon than the next highest price posted, almost $30 higher than the lowest price posted. That is a crock of BS if you ask me. We bought tons of paint from them a few years ago but no more. I can not give a proper estimate not knowing what my prices are. BM I know my prices.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

loaded brush said:


> Lets face facts. SW will always offer some sort of discount. They have to. If they didn't and charged everyone the actual ridiculously high shelf price, they would not have any in store sales and would be closing their retail doors no time. How many of us painters have been in a SW store while a HO was buying paint and they had to be picked up off the floor after fainting when told what their total amount came to for a few gallons? Basing contractors prices on how much volume is purchased is understandable, but be consistent, and stop making the little guys pay for the bigger guys discount. It's a shame that SW looses so many contractors each year due to the always fighting for price factor. Gotta give BM their due props. They excel at price consistency regardless of purchase volume or the size of one's company.


I have and I almost fainted at the prices for HO's.


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

I really dont know what to say other than I havent had a problem with pricing ..... Maybe its our area rep or district rep. I dont know why but i swear its the truth .


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

paintball head said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: You would think so. I can guarantee you that special pricing I have discussed with the DM for e.g.Super paint which we have done will not be the same from one purchase to the next for the same sheen and color, I have lived and breathed it and then came back to them and showed them my receipt. Not just one time either MULTIPLE times over the years.
> 
> I am on good terms with them. They invite me to professional sporting events and outings at the local watering hole when SW is buying. So all of your "inside info" sounds like it should be true, it isn't, is just fluff!


There are reasons why you might be experiencing this. One or more people are just not doing their jobs. Most likely the SM or REP might only put in the REX for one product. For example if you bought PM400 Flat extra white, the rex is B30W451 (the old non zero product). They can put this in at $20 but all the other REX #'s (deep base, ultradeep, etc.) will fall under your price category (higher price). There is a way to encompase all bases by using whats called a sub-cat code. This takes into account the product and all bases as one price, it simplifies the quote process. Most new managers and reps who do not know what they are doing mess this up and piss customers off. Sounds like you are one of them. Sheens in the same product line have different sub-cat codes. You would have to put them in for each size (normally 16/gal and 20/five) but I have heard they have a way to do it more quickly by inputing into the system how much more or less each sheen needs to be.

I ran stores for nearly 12 years, so my info is not fluff. Why would I make this stuff up? For an internet paint website, how lame would that be?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> left SW last year over price - service & them not standing behind warranty
> , only claim in 15 + years
> 
> with your rates quote i should have been "D" but i know plenty of solo painters that got better prices than me
> ...


Sorry, I can't be much of an SW homer on this one. If they did not back a warranty, that is lame.

The A-E scale is harder to go higher on. Once you are locked on a level, it takes a much higher up to make an change. I do know the system will knock customers down if they do not purchase enough to qualify for the discount level they were put into. Fair? yes, but it does not go both ways.

I agree, they need to give you their best shot. It is far to easy to quote lower than the competitor. If they are trying to win back your business, the price must be better and service must be equal or better.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> Mike
> I disagree. No matter what you say you cannot tell us contractors from coast to coast that sw doesnt mess with prices. It has happened to every contractor I talk to. One price one week another price the next week.
> Mark my words, the sw will eventually fall and it will be because of pricing structure. Never had this problem with BM. Always a fair price.


Not sure what to tell you about the problem you or others are having. Sounds like poor training on the PRC system to me. People are just dropping the ball. When it comes down to it, people make the errors not the system. 

I think you are reaching that a company like SW will fall because of a few unhappy customers like yourself. All business have customers that fall through the cracks because of lack of support or pricing issues. My stock price just went over $200 with no signs of slowing down. BM has its own issues as independent stores. In San Diego, Vista Paint distributes BM now, great for contractors because they have ten stores that all carry the main lines and they like to quote. Before only two stores in all the county, they did not give any discount to contractors if you were a walk-in and not a regular. Most if not all avoided using BM because of this.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

loaded brush said:


> Lets face facts. SW will always offer some sort of discount. They have to. If they didn't and charged everyone the actual ridiculously high shelf price, they would not have any in store sales and would be closing their retail doors no time. How many of us painters have been in a SW store while a HO was buying paint and they had to be picked up off the floor after fainting when told what their total amount came to for a few gallons? Basing contractors prices on how much volume is purchased is understandable, but be consistent, and stop making the little guys pay for the bigger guys discount. It's a shame that SW looses so many contractors each year due to the always fighting for price factor. Gotta give BM their due props. They excel at price consistency regardless of purchase volume or the size of one's company.



This I agree with and was a big issue for me as a store manager. The A-E level discounts are not consistant. Like I posted before you will not get an even percent across the board. More on contractor products, less on retail driven products. Its lame but what it is. You have to get quotes on products that you use most often into the PRC system. If you think you got ripped, speak up!! Let them know, they will change it for you. PM me if you have questions on this.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

You guys can stop justifying what system is in place for sw pricing. What you all explain and what really happens are entirely different. No bullchit with BM. My dollars will go to Warren Buffet and the fairness and HONESTY of Benjamin Moore, a better paint at a better price period.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't known warren buffet to make a poor investment. If he has, it likely would be world need at this point.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm just a former insider to shed some light on the problems that exist for you guys. I don't care if SW is your go to store or not. The problems you have are related to poor training and poor follow-up. Would I want this from my supplier? Hell No. I don't begrudge your decisions to use other vendors that you feel are a better fit. If you like SW and are having problems I hope my insight helps you achieve a desired end result.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

what i don't understand is WHY should we have to deal with all this
 

if SW wants our business take care of us. Let us have a set price, let us have a rep that ...
1) last longer than 3 months 
2) knows the painting trade 
3) understands we're busy enough without have to deal with the SW shuffle

My issues with SW ...
1) prices ... i could go on for hours but you can see i am not the only one
2) store help ... the last few years it has gone down fast 
3) warranty ... only time i had issue was clear coat on garage floor, SW answer strip - recoat SW gave paint - i ate $600 labor, failed again , i asked SW for something in written to give ho as why - no deal from SW
4) community help , we ran radio commercial promoting SW & our company with no help from SW & when we asked for 15 gal to paint a habitat house no luck - Behr gave the paint but SW wouldn't 

i am over SW and got the website sherwinwilliamssucks.com - it points to our site now but i will build a site soon

corporate greed ... worse that wal-mart


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Based on what you are saying, is the pricing discrepancy a result of incompetance, laziness, intentional, or a combination of all 3 depending on the individuals involved?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

paintball head said:


> Thanks Mike. Based on what you are saying, is the pricing discrepancy a result of incompetance, laziness, intentional, or a combination of all 3 depending on the individuals involved?


Pretty sure the answer to that is YES.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Csheils said:


> I haven't known warren buffet to make a poor investment. If he has, it likely would be world need at this point.


It doesn't happen often but this one was a doosie.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/01/us-berkshire-results-energyfuture-idUSBREA200QG20140301


----------



## DiamondPaintingInc (May 31, 2012)

This is how good SW here in Arizona is. 2 months ago called my sales rep to get pricing for 600 gallons of dryfall and 300 gallons of 200 egshell for a federal job I had coming up. A young sounding girl answered his cell number I had and said I am the new sales rep. I said great whatever can u email prices as I do not use dryfall everyday but I am aware of what my cost was last time. She gets back to me and says and I quote "you are a new contractor there is nothing we can do to get prices more competitive and is this for new build houses". She makes me up a new SW account and makes my prices across the board 15% percent higher than what they were the day before for what reason I still do not know.
I said ok and thought to myself the last 18 years must of been practice and how do u get a job being a sales rep not knowing what dryfall is used for.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DiamondPaintingInc said:


> This is how good SW here in Arizona is. 2 months ago called my sales rep to get pricing for 600 gallons of dryfall and 300 gallons of 200 egshell for a federal job I had coming up. A young sounding girl answered his cell number I had and said I am the new sales rep. I said great whatever can u email prices as I do not use dryfall everyday but I am aware of what my cost was last time. She gets back to me and says and I quote "you are a new contractor there is nothing we can do to get prices more competitive and is this for new build houses". She makes me up a new SW account and makes my prices across the board 15% percent higher than what they were the day before for what reason I still do not know.
> I said ok and thought to myself the last 18 years must of been practice and how do u get a job being a sales rep not knowing what dryfall is used for.


Sounds about right. Call back next week and it will be another 10% higher.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

DiamondPaintingInc said:


> This is how good SW here in Arizona is. 2 months ago called my sales rep to get pricing for 600 gallons of dryfall and 300 gallons of 200 egshell for a federal job I had coming up. A young sounding girl answered his cell number I had and said I am the new sales rep. I said great whatever can u email prices as I do not use dryfall everyday but I am aware of what my cost was last time. She gets back to me and says and I quote "you are a new contractor there is nothing we can do to get prices more competitive and is this for new build houses". She makes me up a new SW account and makes my prices across the board 15% percent higher than what they were the day before for what reason I still do not know.
> I said ok and thought to myself the last 18 years must of been practice and how do u get a job being a sales rep not knowing what dryfall is used for.


 That's awesome. I spent 2 years trying to be a sales rep for Dulux, I had store managers, and MPDA inspectors as references and never got anything from them.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

So we all agree! Sw is bogus on their pricing structure and incompetent reps. Ben Moore is more honest.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

DiamondPaintingInc said:


> This is how good SW here in Arizona is. 2 months ago called my sales rep to get pricing for 600 gallons of dryfall and 300 gallons of 200 egshell for a federal job I had coming up. A young sounding girl answered his cell number I had and said I am the new sales rep. I said great whatever can u email prices as I do not use dryfall everyday but I am aware of what my cost was last time. She gets back to me and says and I quote "you are a new contractor there is nothing we can do to get prices more competitive and is this for new build houses". She makes me up a new SW account and makes my prices across the board 15% percent higher than what they were the day before for what reason I still do not know.
> I said ok and thought to myself the last 18 years must of been practice and how do u get a job being a sales rep not knowing what dryfall is used for.


 Your going about it the wrong way ... just have your wife go in and buy it at the next " preferred customer " sale and save 40% :thumbsup:

after we all know SW treats ho better than their contractors


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

DiamondPaintingInc said:


> This is how good SW here in Arizona is. 2 months ago called my sales rep to get pricing for 600 gallons of dryfall and 300 gallons of 200 egshell for a federal job I had coming up. A young sounding girl answered his cell number I had and said I am the new sales rep. I said great whatever can u email prices as I do not use dryfall everyday but I am aware of what my cost was last time. She gets back to me and says and I quote "you are a new contractor there is nothing we can do to get prices more competitive and is this for new build houses". She makes me up a new SW account and makes my prices across the board 15% percent higher than what they were the day before for what reason I still do not know.
> I said ok and thought to myself the last 18 years must of been practice and how do u get a job being a sales rep not knowing what dryfall is used for.


Ouch, that is terrible. In the last five years or less they have changed the culture in the wrong direction, IMHO. I had my reasons for leaving, but HR was always top. The problem with SW, IMHO is they do not have enough support in the middle ranks. By having zero full timers and only part-time staff plus the store manager and assistant in most stores, there is little to no incentive to move up in the company unless you are top two. The manager and assistant are always busy and I know stuff gets lost in the shuffle. SW grows very fast and people must fill the new positions. So managers become reps and assistants become managers, sometimes way to fast and they are like deer in the headlights. They either fail and leave or figure it out. SW trains better than the competition, but lack of experience shows in this industry. SW has lots of new inexperienced people right now, it will either be very good in the next few years or very bad. SW is betting on the former.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Zoomer said:


> So we all agree! Sw is bogus on their pricing structure and incompetent reps. Ben Moore is more honest.


Yes, agree. The pricing structure is lame and not reflective of real market conditions. Quote pricing is the way to go, get to know the rep or manager. If you are just going off the level (A-E) pricing, you are getting ripped.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

OK, I just have to share today's experience at my local SW. I asked for a gallon of 400 and gave him the account name. He does his thing and says, "$22.xx?" I told him I just did a price check on it two weeks ago during the bucket sale and it was $18.XX. He did some number punching and gave it to me at the $18.

What is annoying is that he said "$22?" in the form of a question, as if to ask if it was OK to charge me that much.

Yes, I know, I will talk to my rep.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

804 
The beast will fall at some point. Too much bullchit for this contractor.


----------



## BMBronxrep (Mar 26, 2014)

*When it works*



Repaint Florida said:


> Your going about it the wrong way ... just have your wife go in and buy it at the next " preferred customer " sale and save 40% :thumbsup:
> 
> after we all know SW treats ho better than their contractors


It only works for the premium products. Front shelf stuff; superpaint, Harmony, HGTV, Duration, etc. Not meant for your contractor products; PM400, PM200, eco select, etc. I really does help when you have that residential repaint job that you happen to have during that promotion. :thumbsup:


----------



## BMBronxrep (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello All, 

I just read in one of these posts that SW implemented another 8% increase in January. I left SW almost a year now. I can assure you that these price increases are due to their lack of margin. Companies with more purchasing power will get awesome discounts. Everyone knows this. SW has to make it up by charging the smaller guy more. I believe the constant price increases are due to the fact that contractors go back time and time again to get their prices reduced after a price increase. What I mean by this is that the company wasn't able to fully implement its price increase to fix the margin/profit line. What you can take from this is a viscous cycle that will continue to happen. I believe its a sad truth in any industry that allows customers to haggle pricing. You can't go into home depot and argue price, can you?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> 804
> The beast will fall at some point. Too much bullchit for this contractor.


The beast will fall but never the behr!:no:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Become a hack get better pricing!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

mudbone said:


> The beast will fall but never the behr!:no:


The behr is a grizzly of a beast.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

BMBronxrep said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just read in one of these posts that SW implemented another 8% increase in January. I left SW almost a year now. I can assure you that these price increases are due to their lack of margin. Companies with more purchasing power will get awesome discounts. Everyone knows this. SW has to make it up by charging the smaller guy more. I believe the constant price increases are due to the fact that contractors go back time and time again to get their prices reduced after a price increase. What I mean by this is that the company wasn't able to fully implement its price increase to fix the margin/profit line. What you can take from this is a viscous cycle that will continue to happen. I believe its a sad truth in any industry that allows customers to haggle pricing. You can't go into home depot and argue price, can you?


Congrats Bronx for dropping Sw. Now you can concentrate on your bids knowing what your paint prices are from day to day week to week


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

You can register at mys-w.com and see your pricing anytime


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

DiamondPaintingInc said:


> This is how good SW here in Arizona is. 2 months ago called my sales rep to get pricing for 600 gallons of dryfall and 300 gallons of 200 egshell for a federal job I had coming up. A young sounding girl answered his cell number I had and said I am the new sales rep. I said great whatever can u email prices as I do not use dryfall everyday but I am aware of what my cost was last time. She gets back to me and says and I quote "you are a new contractor there is nothing we can do to get prices more competitive and is this for new build houses". She makes me up a new SW account and makes my prices across the board 15% percent higher than what they were the day before for what reason I still do not know.
> I said ok and thought to myself the last 18 years must of been practice and how do u get a job being a sales rep not knowing what dryfall is used for.


Here is the thing Sherwin williams will not hire any one with out a college degree. 2 you have to be with in the age of 23-27. 3 have zero expertise in painting. and voila your a store manager! I do like SW products and I do like my SW store. free doughnuts before 9 am Then off to the Rodda store for the men who know and understand paint.


----------



## DeucesWild88 (Jan 18, 2015)

Haven't had a problem with SW and their pricing I got locked in with some sweet deals and the fact they drop of the paints when you order $100 or more to any location is pretty good. They actually give me products to try for free and also 50% off on m first 20 gallons of paints, but don't get me wrong I still like BM too.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

SW all the way for me, thus far. Since they bought Kwal, which they are converting into an actual SW, there will be only Dun-E and the box stores for products. SW gives sweet deals, researches stuff (good luck on getting water white conversion varnish from your local Home Depot), calls to see how things are going, gives support, free delivery, etc.

Oh and the pro-rewards points they have don't include top-coats for wood, probably the most expensive of the things they have. So...stick with a real paint company with real products for a multitude of situations. Less of a headache.

Not knocking BM, Dun, Kwal (what's left), and the others. Just don't believe that Depot/Lowes is a one-stop shop for all your painting needs...which it isn't.


----------



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Sherwin line*

Pro classic for high quality cabinets, trim , etc. pro blocker primer and Super Paint for walls, etc. I get a good deal on these though...they are expensive. Pro mar 200 for cheaper jobs.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

As far as price changes at SW never happens to me. MY price is my price no matter where i go. As far as products here is a list of what i use and there price.

Promar 200 All sheens $19. (dont use it to low for my fancy blood)
Promar 400 flat $18
Opulense/Cashmere $28
PVA primer $9
Drywall primer $14
Mutli purpose latex/Hybrid $35
All surface Enamel (all sheens) $35
Pre-Cat epoxy $39
Block filler $ 12
Dryfall $14
Eminence Ceiling flat $28
Super Paint $28

umm thats all i can think off of top of my head. Now products i recommend that you get your rep to price you on: Opulence/Cashmere, Drywall Primer, Multi Purpose Primer, Super Paint, Pre-cat, All surface enamel. These are main products i use from them. As i said before any store i go to no matter where im at my price is always the exact same to the penny.

side note they will deliver my paint. I needed 1 gallon and was over 1 hour from my store and my actual paint Rep brought me it with a coffee,


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

AlphaWolf said:


> As far as price changes at SW never happens to me. MY price is my price no matter where i go. As far as products here is a list of what i use and there price.
> 
> Promar 200 All sheens $19. (dont use it to low for my fancy blood)
> Promar 400 flat $18
> ...


Bet coffee was pretty cold by then!


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Pricing problems that were mentioned earlier have been drastically improved over the last couple years.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

mudbone said:


> Bet coffee was pretty cold by then!


nope lol. He got it fro local coffee shop near me,


----------

